# First bath



## Drewberry (May 13, 2008)

Jager's 14 weeks and he has yet to experience a bath... and needs one!! Any tips on the first go-around?


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi 
I guess a few tips off the top of my head would be to: 

1. Make sure the water is a comfortable temp. 
2. Keep the water out of Jager's ears. *very important 
3. Use a washcloth to get his head clean (if necessary)
4. Use doggie shampoo (I like ones with oatmeal) if you've got it. Human shampoo can lead to skin irritations. 
5. Keep it short and sweet


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

***Oh and be ready with the dog towel and all supplies! You don't want a wet pup escaping to tear around the house!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I gave my pups their first two baths in the kitchen sink. MUCH easier on my back, and there's not so much room for them to move around as in a tub or shower, so it's easier to control a squirmy puppy too. Towel dry thoroughly, and then wrap in another dry towel and hold him on your lap to keep him warm while he dries.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

The sink is a good idea, assuming the dog still fits. My oldest, about three yrs jumps in the tub and loves it. My other two, both female adults prefer getting hosed off outside and blow dried.


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomI gave my pups their first two baths in the kitchen sink. MUCH easier on my back, and there's not so much room for them to move around as in a tub or shower, so it's easier to control a squirmy puppy too. Towel dry thoroughly, and then wrap in another dry towel and hold him on your lap to keep him warm while he dries.


I just realized you lost that georeous dog
I am so sorry 
what happened she looked the picture of vibrance


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

This is the thread on Cassidys Mom dog Dena

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=800476&page=2#Post800476


----------



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

Gunner acts like a lab -- water lover.. He got his first bath at 4 months and before then I would let water slowly drip out of the faucet and put his water safe toys in. He lays down for his baths but I have to keep the door shut sometimes since he goes in on his own and digs and barks at the drain.. lol quite the character...


----------

